# Candid camera (aimed at young children)



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

This picture is NOT anywhere near the setting's Id like...but this kid sat here for all of 1 second so I just had to snap something.

I have an all new appreciation for shooting children, and am looking for some of YOUR candid camera shots of kids. We all know those are the best anyways 












Now show me yours!


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think its a great capture, I don't really like those people being directly behind him, but shooting kids you have to take what you can get sometimes.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 28, 2007)

Stake something he wants to the ground and shoot him while he tries to get it.  

mike

Oooops, that's a baited trap, my bad.


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

lockwood81 said:


> I think its a great capture, I don't really like those people being directly behind him, but shooting kids you have to take what you can get sometimes.


I completely agree, they are a bit distracting. Originally I was just shooting this placid man made pond and that the innocent (very quiet) kid came about 8 feet away from me. Not even noticing I was there.

Looked to be a well behaved all around good kid. His parents called and he skipped on back over to them.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 30, 2007)

These are some of the home team (currently 3yr and 4yr old):

FISH! It's what's for dinner!






Must... finish... the juice...






Young street thugs, learning from Papa:






Sick. Very sick. Academy Award nominated dramatic performance.






On this shot my super-fast auto-focus got fooled by my grabby toddler






Happy Hannukah:






Ballons!






My first camera!






A triptych: the well-told anecdote:





Gentle bear:


----------



## usayit (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice shots.   I like the fish bowl above.

My kid's first hair cut made for a great candid session:


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL, the brush was not a hit, eh?


----------



## xjustinabeanax (Jun 30, 2007)

i loved that fishbowl picture as well, its so adorable the kids are gorgeous


----------



## usayit (Jun 30, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> LOL, the brush was not a hit, eh?



Hehehe ... neither was the buzz. cutter... nor the scissors... brush... hairdryer... comb...
I don't think he liked the barber much afterwards... well... until she gave him a nice stuffed animal as a reward.  After that... all smiles.

The first pic was before he knew that he didn't like what was being done to him.... pretty much went into full crying mode soon after... hehehe..  I posted this pic in the gallery a while back but it is appropriate here too.


----------



## Stratman (Jul 15, 2007)

My curious great niece Sophie


----------



## Chicago1980 (Jul 15, 2007)

My niece


----------

